# Any Mosquito Walleye Reports?



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

My buddy and I are putting in for possibly the last time of the year tomorrow morning in hopes of running into so eyes. We didn't have much luck last Saturday with very similar conditions. I caught a couple crappie in suspended at 15' in 20 FOW. He missed a northern by the dam. Looks like there's going to be a 5-10 mph westerly breeze with some gusts tomorrow morning.

We plan on putting in at the marina, but are not opposed to putting in at the causeway if it could be beneficial. Any advice on roundabout location and bait would be much appreciated. Our luck has been pretty bad since May, and I'm hoping to end the season on a positive note! 

....Then sit around and wait for the ice haha


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Going to try tonight...from shore.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

CarolinaKid said:


> Going to try tonight...from shore.


Good luck! We didn’t get out this morning. Didn’t want to get soaked and the wind was a little too high with the boat we’re in. 

I think we are going out tomorrow afternoon and fishing into the evening.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Was out this afternoon. Wind made it rough. Found marks in 15-18 fow. No takers. Will try again tomorrow.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

One guy and a boat said:


> Was out this afternoon. Wind made it rough. Found marks in 15-18 fow. No takers. Will try again tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


Maybe we’ll see you out there. We’ll probably work the southwestern part of the lake. Likely start close to the deep ridge and work west with the for sated easterly winds.


----------



## fishing-with-Jerry (Oct 31, 2013)

Didn’t feel like taking out the boat tonight so I spent about an hour casting cranks at the dam. Got one 17” walleye on a HJ-12 perch color on my 3rd cast around 10:00pm. Then nothing


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

fishing-with-Jerry said:


> Didn’t feel like taking out the boat tonight so I spent about an hour casting cranks at the dam. Got one 17” walleye on a HJ-12 perch color on my 3rd cast around 10:00pm. Then nothing


Spent time at dam and both sides of causeway. Big Joshy and Perch HJ. No takers. Fished 7:45 - 10


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

fmader said:


> Maybe we’ll see you out there. We’ll probably work the southwestern part of the lake. Likely start close to the deep ridge and work west with the for sated easterly winds.


I didn't make it out. Did leaves instead. You guys do any good ?

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

One guy and a boat said:


> I didn't make it out. Did leaves instead. You guys do any good ?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


I should have done leaves too. I caught one perch within the first 10 minutes out suspending a minnow at about 15' in 20 FOW. That was it. We also damn near capsized the 14' aluminum boat. The anchor got hung up, so my buddy and I got it loose and was pulling up, what was a tree with all of our weight into it. Of course it broke free and we went flying backwards. The boat took a nice roll. He was fortunate that I landed on his legs, which likely kept him from falling out of the boat. Pulled up the anchor and it was still attached to the root ball. There were about 7 lures stuck in it. Never a dull moment with us on the lake. My question is, was this tree at the bottom of the lake since 1944? It's not like we were close to shore, we were in the deep channel on the south end. More specifically, On the norther part of the deep ridge where it button hooks around to the east.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yes, it most likely was.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you Waypointed the location for future use


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

fmader said:


> I should have done leaves too. I caught one perch within the first 10 minutes out suspending a minnow at about 15' in 20 FOW. That was it. We also damn near capsized the 14' aluminum boat. The anchor got hung up, so my buddy and I got it loose and was pulling up, what was a tree with all of our weight into it. Of course it broke free and we went flying backwards. The boat took a nice roll. He was fortunate that I landed on his legs, which likely kept him from falling out of the boat. Pulled up the anchor and it was still attached to the root ball. There were about 7 lures stuck in it. Never a dull moment with us on the lake. My question is, was this tree at the bottom of the lake since 1944? It's not like we were close to shore, we were in the deep channel on the south end. More specifically, On the norther part of the deep ridge where it button hooks around to the east.


Good times. Glad you guys safe. Lost a firetiger litl Cleo there two weeks ago. lol

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Any updates on the fishing? Gonna head up Friday is weather permits. I’ll be in a boat, thanks in advance


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I didn't get nothing sunday but I'm new to fall fishing. They've been 16 - 21 fow., 1-2 ft off bottom for a month now. Nothing I tried worked. Dynamite next step lol

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I think we've wrapped up our season on Mosquito a couple weekends ago. The fish are schooled up. Our finder would blow up with marks, but we couldn't buy a bite. I think it's on to steelhead fishing a time or two before we get some fishable ice! There was a nice frozen mud puddle in the parking lot here at work this morning. I got all giddy!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fmader said:


> Pulled up the anchor and it was still attached to the root ball. There were about 7 lures stuck in it. Never a dull moment with us on the lake. My question is, was this tree at the bottom of the lake since 1944? It's not like we were close to shore, we were in the deep channel on the south end. More specifically, On the norther part of the deep ridge where it button hooks around to the east.


There are many stumpfields in Mosquito and yes, they are leftover from the original clearing for the lake basin. The shallower ones that get exposed during low water periods are slowly starting to disappear(probably from uprooting by wave action, then floating away) but the deeper original stumps are still there and catching lures and anchors all the time. Not a good idea to use anchors with "flukes" as these drag into the roots and get hopelessly(usually) snagged. In 1975, I lost a brand new Danforth type anchor, and abt 25 feet(after I cut it) of new half inch braided rope when the 135 hp on my brand new boat would not budge it! Probably best to use a cheap, round,"river" style anchor or even a "cinder block and clothesline" at Mosquito!


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Went to the causeway last night after making my monthly trip to the Cortland Walmart fishing section. Only fish the South End worked from Causeway Sporting Goods Bay to a little past the bridge using husky jerks and tried a few jigs. Fish from 8 to 11 p.m. no fish.did not see another fisherman? Think I'm going to take the boat out to Berlin or West Branch tonight and fish until morning, I'll post my results.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Fishing at Mosquito 305 has slowed down this week...calm winds have not produced much action....over the last few weeks some wind no matter what direction has produced some nice fish while wading with jig and minnow...there had been some bait fish in less than foot of water and lots of seagulls but this week no gulls no baitfish and only few walleye...have been fishing 4:30-6:30 or so....time to try State Park areas I guess


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

Caught a decent one last night at mosquito. Deadsticking. Hit right at my feet. Hit hard had all 3 hooks in its face.


----------

